# How many neon Tetras in a 75g?



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

40-50 Neons or Cardinals. 
I suggest a school of 12 to 15.


The general rule for stocking is every inch of fish equals 1 gallon of water.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

QT any cardinals or neons you get. They are notoriously sickly when first purchased.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

1" fish per gallon is the general rule, but there are a lot of other factors, how densely planted, how big a filter(s) you are running, how many and what type of bigger fish etc. 

Keep in mind neons are small, if the bigger fish get too big the neons will be lunch.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

by bigger fish i dont mean BIG fish.. i mean fish that get no bigger than maybe 2".. Tetras and guppies and stuff.. bigger than neons, but still small fish =D


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Adult Cardinals can get 2"- I've had some females that big.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would start with 30. Let them mature for 6 months. Most places you get them from will have treated them badly enough that after 6 months youll have a smaller school. Then replace them. I always recommened quarantine first.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, the tank wont have many fish in em.. I only have like 3 fish :/.. two died recently and i havent had time to replace em so i only have 3 fishes left from my tank.. If the tank is cycled already but there are no fish in the tank, you dont need to quarantine them right..? I have a new 5g tank i got that was originally for quarantining fish but i might put my 3 remaining fish in the 5g, buy new fish for my mom and the 37g tank and put it downstairs, and just put and keep em in the 75g.. theres no problem with that right? Im gona have old filter media running in it, as well as 15 gallons or so of the water from my other tank (ill keep the 37g half way full and the rest will go to the 75g to speed up the cycling).. That would work right??


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

Oh, I would still quarantine them. If you introduce sick fish into an *empty* tank you are introducing disease too. Treatment may require meds which kill biological filtration, be rough on plants or the disease could be something that can linger in a tank to infect later fish unless you break everything down and disinfect. Not to mention the cost of medicating a large tank can be very expensive.

New fish, ESPECIALLY something like neons are best quarantined and observed in a fairly bare tank that can be easily medicated and/or disinfected.

I think *used* water is pretty useless and at worst can introduce pathogens the fish living in it were resistant to. The bacteria you want lives on surfaces, plants, substrate decor and filter material.

As far as keeping the three current fish in a 5G, unless they are nano fish or endlers or something, it is probably going to be too small.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

QT the neons in the 5g. It will be much easier to treat/medicate a small tank compared to a 30+ gallon tank. Make sure you filtration is established and change the water once or twice a week and you should be fine QTing cardinals or neons in the 5 gallon. I've QT'd bigger fish in a well filtered 2.5 gallon for a month.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

how many neons is it safe to qt in a 5g? obviously i cant fit 30 of them in there and quarantine them


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I would buy the neons in groups of 10 and build your school up slowly due to their high rate of die off. I bought 20 once and 10 died within a day of purchase.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, when this tank gets cycled, you can do about 350 in a 75g 

i know laura is gonna yell at me for that high a qty, but like i said, i have kept 500 in a
55g tank with only hydro sponges at the shop and they do great.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang thats a lot i cant afford that many =[.. haha.. i figured maybe 100 or so.. And yea tell me about it tuff a while back i bought 5 of them because i was going to put em with my other fish... by the time i got home like 3 were dead... and its literally a 2 minute drive.. its like 2 miles away from my house.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

F22 you get the price on the 75g tank at your store?


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the neon tetra disease randomly appear or does it simply spread from one to the other when they are crowded in tanks and stuff?? Because if its spread from 1 to the other, that means that buying fish off small breeders is pretty much safe right? like if i bought neons off someone on the forum, they probably arent diseased right?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

what you are paying is less than it would cost me on the wholesale end... order it bro


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

also, i think cardinals are nicer than neon tetras, and they are pretty cheap now and come in amazing from columbia


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

yea i like cardinals more too.. more crazy coloring which is why i like neon tetras.. i just cant find any store that sells cardinals near me..

How much is the price of a 75g tank with a stand and a plastic hood (not glass) with lighting? The one for 350 is from aqueon and has a glass canopy (not wat i want) but for 60$ more they have one from marineland thats pretty much the same thing only it has the plastic hood that i do want (hood itself though if bought seperately is like 150$).. So yea.. Its really 410$ for what i want.. Btw where is your store located? do you guys have a big variety of fish?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lookin at $550 ballpark


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

as far as fish i usually have a whole bunch of fish, but this has been a little bit of a slow week, i usually have shrimp, and cardinals, and discus, and alot of other stuff, summers are just slow so i take alot of special orders. The store has a thread, you can check it out here...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/new-jersey/23929-new-rt-4-aquarium.html

the newer posts are more positive than the earlier ones, we have been doing alot of good work.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

wow 550$? what brand is the tank? Your wholesaler must be a ripoff bro.. Apparently the tank for 350 is on sale, while the one for 60 more is at normal price.. still theyre asking for 410.. Either they follow the motto quantity and not quality and try to sell more tanks for less profit each, or your wholesaler is simply ripping you off haha.. (or, your a ripoff- doubt it though )


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

If your place isnt too far i might stop by and grab a few fishies to start occupying my tank when i get it


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nah, my wholesaler is good to me, i think that the company you are looking at just sells a much higher quantity at a lower profit margin. I started selling Deep Blue Profession brand, they are little more expensive, but the stands are amazing.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

where you located buddy?


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

East Brunswick, NJ. Its off exit 9. Btw just saw those pictures of the store and it looks sick. I like the purple lights (or is that just an effect?)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

We run a lot of color max bulbs over the fish tanks.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw its an hour a way D=.. I guess i can stop by when i get my license haha..


----------



## itzchow (Apr 17, 2010)

buy like 100, about half will ethier jump out of the tank or die somehow...... trust me ;/


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

What fish are you talking about?!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've always found neons to be very hardy. Are these fish you're talking about dying/jumping wild caught or farm raised?

I did have one that died on me 2 or 3 days after I got it on this tank I set up this year, after being out of the hobby for a few years. It wasn't swimming correctly and darting around real strange so I culled it. I chalked it up to NTD, but couldn't say for sure.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres always the possibility that that fish was disabled or mutated Shark o_0. Hey f22 is that whole 100 cardinals for 100$ still goin on !?!?!?!?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think cardinals are still a better bet personally, I get them in and out of a few hundred I lose one or two tops.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Although 100 is not too many for a 75g its really a game of poke and hope. Thats alot of $$ to spend on the chance that 90% of them will die. Thats why I recommended re-upping the school every so often. Trust me, 100 cardinals + shipping sure does hurt to end up with 12.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah i can imagine.. How is the disease spread tho? If i buy from someone that breeds at home is there still a chance of most of them deing? Are there any fish like neons that arent too expensive (i dont want 50$ fish where you go broke if you have to replace one ) and look really cool? I like the neons + cardinals because of the sorta glow they have.. the red + blue.. plus theyre cheap and i like schooling fish


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

From what I understand it primarily spreads from the neons picking at a fish that has died from the disease. That's why I pulled mine before it died.



> Theres always the possibility that that fish was disabled or mutated Shark o_0


I don't think it was mutated because it didn't have any superpowers.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@noob, early september is the expected date for cardinals in the shop, they will be 100 for $100


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

F22 said:


> @noob, early september is the expected date for cardinals in the shop, they will be 100 for $100


Cool  i get my license in october though =/


----------

